# heater for a 2.5 gal plastic tank?



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone know of a good heater for a 2.5 plastic tank?
and one that would be cheap cuz i need 3 of them and i only get $30 a month for pets that about $15.00 for fish a month because of my guinea pig.
$5.00 of that $15 goes towards filter replacement
although my monthly pay goes up to $40.00 for pet next month.
Sorry i know that not a lot to work with, with winter coming.:-(
Anything helps!!!!thanks


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I got a heater from walmart (13-14 dollars) for my 3 gallon sterilite aquarim (plastic), it's for up to 5 gallons and it does it's job keeping the temperature at 78 degrees. You can see a red light come on when it needs to warm the water and it's on the smaller side. 
Another one you could get is the Hydor mini heater (petsmart, maybe petco for 12-13 dollars), it works great but you have to leave it on at all times or it won't stay at a constant temperature. That is the only ones I know of that cost the least amount of money. You might be able to find them for a little less on Amazon, but i'm not positive because of shipping.
If you mean filter cartridges for replacement, you don't need to replace the cartridge every month, it's actually a really good thing to let it stay in the filter and rinse it off in separate cup or aquarium water. You only need to replace it when it starts to fall apart, or close to that. Sounds gross, but it's not bad and it lets your tank stay cycled with good bacteria, and you save some money. When you do need to replace it, you can let the filter media float in the water for a while with the new filter media in the filter. 
Of course, this is just an idea you might want to try, I don't know how you are planning to keep up with the tank.


----------



## FearlessLiter (Sep 30, 2010)

I just bought a tetra heater for $14 week ago. It has kept the tank at the promised 78 degrees, but I just got back from a morning excursion to find the tank at 70! And the A.C was off and the weather is cooling! The red light was on, but then it turned off while the temperature was still too low. I keep my room cold, so this is not good. I looked it up on Amazon, and the heater has poor reviews. I need a new heater. I strongly suspect my other tetra heater, which I bought a few days ago, has also decided that 78=72. I wish I could tell you what to get, but at least you now know what to avoid! It might be worth it to spend up to $25 for a heater that is more promising. Does anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

ok thanks guys ill take a look. thank for the tetra heater tip too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a Tetra whisper in my 2.5 critter keepers.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

This is all you need. Automatic perma set at 78. Works flawlessly in my 5. Lots of posters I see go with a higher wattage heater for their 5. Think volume of water. Once you add decorations and gravel it no longer becomes 5 gallons of water. My little heater works awesome in my 5 gallon tank. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I have two 2.5's and in one I have a 25 watt heater, this one:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1382458/cl0/hydortheosubmersibleheater25watt

And in the other I have a 25 watt heater from another brand,..I can't find it online, I'll check the brand when I get home.
But I don't recomend this brand at all, I had to return two already, maybe three cause the one I have in my fishes Romad's tank is leaving a cold spot where his plants are.
I think it's the Top Fin one, I'm not sure.

As FearlessLiter said it might be worth spending the 25$ for a good heater that u won't have to worry about.

I totally recomend the Hydor Theo works amazingly!!!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Someone told me a reptile heating pad worked for them, but I would worry about regulating the temp and if it might melt the plastic. Anyone ever try that on a little 1 or 2.5 gal?


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

dragonfair said:


> Someone told me a reptile heating pad worked for them, but I would worry about regulating the temp and if it might melt the plastic. Anyone ever try that on a little 1 or 2.5 gal?


I use to use those on my critter keepers when i had land hermit crabs, they don't' melt the plastic.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I picked up the Elite Radiant for $9.00 for my glass 2.5 from my local pet store. It's adjustable and does it's job well even though it's a bit bulky.

It's a 25 watt, so it won't cook your fish!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.shopping.com/Elite-Elite...ter-Habitat-25-Watt-Radiant-Heater-Elite/info

I found it for 5 dollars if you can order it online!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use the Tetra Preset ones. BTW I was suprised when my room temp water was 69* last night......It's usually like 82*.


----------

